# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  erdha un

## DHELPRA-DINAKE

*KJO DESI GOCA SEXY NGA FIERI NE PHILLY....*

----------


## Blerim London

Mire se ke ardhe ja kalofsh sa me mire 
yll qenke 
suksese ku do ne jet 
Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## No`FeaR

*woooooooooooooowwwwwwwwww* *mire se erdhe* *ja kalofsh mir*

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

hahahahahahah ca bahet ketu mer jahu...

Hajde bishe BISHE hajde...

Tull fare dukesh ....  :shkelje syri:  U..po se desh harrova ...MIre se erdhe,
dhe ja kalofsh sa me mire!

----------


## DHELPRA-DINAKE

i kemi te mira fieraket e phillyt

----------


## AlBeS

Hey there cutie
Mire se erdhe ne forum
Ja kalofsh sa me mire

P.S. Nice pic, looks familiar.... a bit like Adriana in The Sopranos.... :shkelje syri:

----------


## sadomazokisti

SI SHPIRT QEKE PO SYZET NUK I HEQ NOI HERE HIQI LA SE NE FORUM NUK KA DIELL  :perqeshje: PPPppPPpppppPPP

----------


## GoDDeSS

e bukur qenka moj! *She looks so latina ;-)*

----------


## Wordless

mirse na erdhe shpirto

----------


## ermal80

qenka si shpirt  :buzeqeshje:  
mire se erdhe

----------


## SweeT^BaBe

Go Fieri!! Si gocat fierake ska mor lal ca flet ti :perqeshje:  Motra je si shpirt ByezZ. LoVe LoRi.

----------


## DENIS

MireSerdhe...

----------


## fabi

hellooo
mireserdhe rrusho
nice pic
dukesh sexy and smart
ja kalofsh mire and have fun

----------


## shkodrane82

O dhelpra dinake....te te pyes dicka????
Po  te lutem mos te te vjen keq...
Keto gocat pse nuk prezantohen vete.....po ju  a ve ti fotot???
EDhe te dyja TE bukura...sa cudi......nejse.....
Desi...edhe DEni.....nje emer gati..e habitshme....
gjithsesi te uroj mireserdhe>.......

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Bo:  desh rash nga karrikja mendova me vete te vetin e ka kete trupin kjo apo ja ka  vjedhur dikujt :PPPPPP
Anyway 
Mire se erdhe lal edhe suksese ne jete
Sinqerisht Djal{serioz} London 
Bye

----------


## roxy

I luv your glasses........ 
Best of wishes from Roxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxy

----------


## Kiki

Si te gjitha nga Fieri pra......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hahahhhahha.mireserdhi.....

----------


## DHELPRA-DINAKE

desi dhe deni zemra yllshkodrane  jan binjake dhe jan shoqet e mija meqe ato nuk dinin si ti vinin fotot ia vura un... per shpjegime te metejshme call 1-800- ste-jap-llogari-ty

ok shpirto 1

----------


## DHELPRA-DINAKE

mos ma merr per keq

----------


## Ryder

hahaha dhelpra can u set me up?
Per arrangime te metejshme call 1-800-im-filthy-f*ckin-rich lol :ngerdheshje:

----------

